# Kindle DecalGirl Library Wallpaper



## requiem3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I just got this skin from decalgirl:
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/50213

I couldn't find the matching wallpaper anywhere, so I decided to make my own matching one, and I'm sharing it if anyone wants to use it:
http://i.imgur.com/RQX2l.jpg


----------

